# Apache, PHP5 und MYSQL...funktionieren nicht



## D@nger (20. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
ich hatte bis gestern ein einwandfrei laufendes System mit Apache2, PHP4 und MYSQL. Da ich aber gelesen haben, dass es schon PHP5 gibt wollte ich das installieren. So, PHP4 habe ich dann über Software (XP) deinstalliert und wollte dann mit dem PHP5-Installer PHP5 installieren. Apache liegt in "C:/Programme/Apache/Apache2". So, php habe ich in "C:/Programme/Apache/Apache2/php" installiert. So, anschließend änderte ich die Konfiguration in der "httpd.conf". Apache restartet und siehe da PHP5 funktioniert auch. OK, dann wollte ich MYSQL installieren. Und zwar ins Verzeichnis "C:/Programme/Apache/Apache2/mysql". Ok, Installation abgeschlossen. Nun habe ich die "winmysqladmin.exe" aufgerufen und was passiert? Rote Lampe. Tja, was kann man da denn noch machen? Woran könnte das liegen? Vielen Dank


----------



## D@nger (20. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
also Mysql läuft jetzt wieder. Anschließend habe ich PHP5 ins Verzeichnis *C:/Programme/Apache/Apache2* installiert. Doch wenn ich jetzt z.B. PHPmyadmin aufrufe kommt folgender Fehler:


> Die Erweiterung "mysql" kann nicht geladen werden.
> Bitte überprüfen Sie Ihre PHP-Konfiguration.
> Dokumentation



Woran liegt das alles? Bei php4 war das kein Problem.


----------



## D@nger (20. Mai 2006)

So,
php4 wieder drauf und alles funktioniert einwandfrei. Woran liegt das?


----------



## fanste (20. Mai 2006)

Das liegt daran, dass die Erweiterung "mysql" bei PHP5 nicht immer dabei ist. War bei mir auch das Problem. Da habe ich einfach die Datei aus dem Verzeichnis "extensions", welches du im Verzeichnis von PHP4 findest, nach "ext" in das PHP5 Verzwichnis kopiert. Dann hat es geklappt.


----------



## D@nger (20. Mai 2006)

ok, vielen Dank!


----------



## D@nger (20. Mai 2006)

Hm, ok also ich habs jetzt noch mal versucht. PHP4 deinstalliert und PHP5 wieder drauf, in den gleichen Ordner usw. Die Datei PHP-CGI.exe wird auch gefunden, das Test-PHP-Script was bei PHP4 funktioniert:

```
<? 
$mysqlhost="localhost"; // MySQL-Host angeben
$mysqluser="root"; // MySQL-User angeben
$mysqlpwd="***"; // Passwort angeben
$mysqldb="mysql"; // Gewuenschte Datenbank angeben

$connection=mysql_connect($mysqlhost, $mysqluser, $mysqlpwd) or die("Verbindungsversuch 

fehlgeschlagen");

mysql_select_db($mysqldb, $connection) or die("Konnte die Datenbank nicht waehlen."); 


  $abfrage = "SELECT * FROM links"; 

  $ergebnis = mysql_query($abfrage) or die(mysql_error()); #Es ist immer besser einen Möglichen  

  
 


  while($row = mysql_fetch_assoc($ergebnis))
  {
     echo $row['url'];   
     echo "<br>";
  }   

  ?>
```

So, wenn ich diese Datei aufrufe kommt erstmal der Fehler, dass die Funktion "mysql_connect" undefiniert ist, aber das ist ja unmöglich. Also was kann man denn da machen? Ich verstehe das nicht.

@fanste
Ich installiere PHP als CGI-Version und nicht als Modul...


----------



## Flex (20. Mai 2006)

Hast du mal die offizielle Dokumentation gelesen?



			
				phpDoc hat gesagt.:
			
		

> The Windows PHP installer is available from the downloads page at /downloads.php. This installs the CGI version of PHP and for IIS, PWS, and Xitami, it configures the web server as well. The installer does not include any extra external PHP extensions (php_*.dll) as you'll only find those in the Windows Zip Package and PECL downloads.


http://de3.php.net/manual/de/print/install.windows.php

Es hat nunmal seinen Grund warum das Zip Package 8.9MB groß ist während der Installer nur 2.6MB groß ist.
Also die Zip File hinunterladen und die den _ext_ Ordner rüberkopieren.

Steht sogar beim Download dabei:
PHP 5.1.4 installer [2,639Kb] - 04 May 2006
(CGI only, packaged as Windows installer to install and configure PHP, and automatically configure IIS, PWS and Xitami, with manual configuration for other servers. N.B. no external extensions included)


----------



## D@nger (20. Mai 2006)

Ja, ok, danke, aber warum funktioniert es dann bei PHP4 nur mit dem Installer?


----------



## Flex (20. Mai 2006)

Weil sie es da noch mitdabei gepackt haben:


			
				php.net hat gesagt.:
			
		

> PHP 4.4.2 installer [1,110Kb] - 13 Jan 2006
> (CGI only, *MySQL support built-in*, packaged as Windows installer to install and configure PHP, and automatically configure IIS, PWS and Xitami, with manual configuration for other servers. N.B. no external extensions included)


----------



## D@nger (20. Mai 2006)

Hm, aber das kann ich mir nicht so recht vorstellen. Mein PHP4-Installer ist gerade mal 900 kb groß. Und da sollen alle dll usw. bei sein?


----------



## fanste (20. Mai 2006)

Hast du das gerade wirklich durchgelesen?
Da steht:
1. MySQL support built-in
2. no external extensions included

Das bedeutet soviel wie:
MySql wird unterstützt, andere Extensions sind nicht dabei.


----------



## D@nger (20. Mai 2006)

hm, ja ok, aber warum machen die das so? Ich vertstehe das jetzt nicht. Gibt's da irgendwo eine Anleitung oder so zu?


----------

